# "Wrath on the Tree of Life"



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

This is inspired to me by life itself. Harships, peace, not actual nature, none. I was inspired to do this scape by life itself and its roughness, glory, passion, belief, fears possibly?, tragedies...too many words
so i want to be able to express myself through this scape.
i hope it is awesome.

Some first attempts at creating wrath, the right side is good, but i need to solidize the left side. But both will be tweaked for final.

















Pieces I used or "was" looking for would be thick, sharp, edgy, devilish, stumpy, pointy
Roots has been way overdone now. I wonder why....But everything seems to be roots these days. 
I cut down good wood pieces just for this scape

Take two, practicing








IT SUCKS IT SUCKS its not what I want. not good enough
not for her, not for me, not for Him


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Take 3


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

What you are doing here is art, seriously. With no greenery in there, I almost expect shards of obsidian to suddenly erupt from under the jagged wood or something.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

4rth and final take for now. I have flooded it and it will never look the same again. flooded with tap water just so i can sink the woods for now.

Thanks MissCris for giving me that idea. and that great compliment

So this is all for now, time for the woods to sink.

I also put in a fake tree to see spacing

































the tree i'm getting in is only 6" tall. it'll be good if its more skinny too, as much spacing i can get from the start of wrath


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

cool i like it! my fav. take was #3 for what ever that worth. but iam very new to FW planted so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

underH20garden said:


> cool i like it! my fav. take was #3 for what ever that worth. but iam very new to FW planted so take that with a grain of salt.


Thank you, i'll take any comment in this thread good or bad, it'll only make me want to do better.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe a little less might be good?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

king kong said:


> Maybe a little less might be good?


That looks way less wrathful, but would be good yes, no one likes wrath.

I do not like your suggestion, but thanks for it, really:x

I got my tree in, it doesn't meet my standards but i may just use it anyways
anyone know what rocks i got? and if they alter water chem?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am not the raging and furious type when it comes down to it I guess.

Now 'your' tree is very nice, I can live with that all day long. A little moss and shrimp activity and I would be watching for hours.
I want one just like that about 12" tall please.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

king kong said:


> I am not the raging and furious type when it comes down to it I guess.
> 
> Now 'your' tree is very nice, I can live with that all day long. A little moss and shrimp activity and I would be watching for hours.
> I want one just like that about 12" tall please.


Yeah you don't really know it until you've been through it i guess...

The tree could've been better. It cost me $29 shipped, its only 6" tall and so dinky but i paid for the design not the size

check out ebay, some new sellers out there selling their "art, design" for wood pieces


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

StrungOut said:


> Yeah you don't really know it until you've been through it i guess...
> 
> The tree could've been better. It cost me $29 shipped, its only 6" tall and so dinky but i paid for the design not the size
> 
> check out ebay, some new sellers out there selling their "art, design" for wood pieces


Kind of been there. You are doing fine.
Is that manzanita wood you have? Saw some nice wood on the Bay! Thanks


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Are you going to moss the tree, use small leaved plants, or let it go bare? The shape is cool, and definately more friendly looking than the rest of the wood.

It looks like you are aiming for the juxtaposition of serenity/life with wrath/distruction? Sorry if that sounds weird. There are sone really, really nice tanks out there that are just meant to be attractive, but I'm getting the impression this is more like living sculpture in your tank, meant to convey a feeling or state of mind.

I'm fascinated with the development of your scape.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

king kong said:


> StrungOut said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you don't really know it until you've been through it i guess...
> ...


Manzanita from tom barr. A few spider wood pieces here n there. And maybe 1 or 2 Malaysian. This is subject to change



MissCris said:


> Are you going to moss the tree, use small leaved plants, or let it go bare? The shape is cool, and definately more friendly looking than the rest of the wood.
> 
> It looks like you are aiming for the juxtaposition of serenity/life with wrath/distruction? Sorry if that sounds weird. There are sone really, really nice tanks out there that are just meant to be attractive, but I'm getting the impression this is more like living sculpture in your tank, meant to convey a feeling or state of mind.
> 
> I'm fascinated with the development of your scape.


The tree, I'm gonna use Vietnam moss. Possibly buces. But the buces I have are rather large

2nd paragraph u kindve nailed it. I'm am not mimicking any nature.

Thanks yo

Also ppl my computer bombed. I can't do dslr pictures no more...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I drained water from wood soaking to put into a wood soaking bin. I couldn't recreate what I did before, in fact I couldn't even create. I feel like a pos right now. No need compliments or oks, it's just how I really feel... this is supposed to come out spectacular, and I cannot even mimick what I did before.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I busted some reverse psychology and did a switch to flip

I'm welcome to any suggestions at this point except on what plants I'm going to use

I was told I should lift the tree up higher done by soil, eggcrate or rocks.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Plants to be used

Monte Carlo (tweedledumdi) my bad..., cambomba red belem, stargrass, buces, buce moss, Vietnam moss, spiky/peacock moss, perhaps maybe syngonanthus giant (i don't know how i will blend it in though....we'll see

actually maybe the best way to incorporate giants in, is have it circle the tree or have a barrier formed between


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

I think wether you lift the tree depends on what you want to convey. Down low, the jagged stuff is sort of menacing the small live tree, like it's almost cowering. Raised up would give more of a triumphant appearance to the living portion.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess my 0.02 would be which is the intent?
*The Wrath* on the tree of life
or
the wrath on *The Tree of Life*

Personally I feel the Wrath should be the dominant overture with the tree of life hanging on in the middle. Raise it up too much and I think it would spoil the intent of the scape.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

> I like it!


thanks yo



> I think wether you lift the tree depends on what you want to convey. Down low, the jagged stuff is sort of menacing the small live tree, like it's almost cowering. Raised up would give more of a triumphant appearance to the living portion.





> I think wether you lift the tree depends on what you want to convey. Down low, the jagged stuff is sort of menacing the small live tree, like it's almost cowering. Raised up would give more of a triumphant appearance to the living portion.





> I guess my 0.02 would be which is the intent?
> The Wrath on the tree of life
> or
> the wrath on The Tree of Life
> ...


Great and thanks for the advice both of you.

I think I will actually lift it up a little and show prominence and power of the tree, cause this will be a planted aquascape, i want the two sides fighting against each other. the woods taking a long time to water log.
I guess the more time and patience, the better it will turn out. I've done scapes overnight and they usually don't fully come together.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Final hardscape


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

The thick pieces are too large for your tank. They're not proportional. In a small tank like that, use the medium sized ones. The small piece in the middle is too small in comparison to the others, and I think it needs to go. I feel that your final hardscape is not balanced proportionally. There's too much driftwood, and that large piece on the top right just isn't in the right spot. Sometimes, less is more.You have a lot of really nice driftwood, and they all have potential. Perhaps have a lot less on one side to see if that works out? Besides that first tree of life picture, do you have another picture you're trying to mimic? Like for example, the ADA final contestants usually have a natural real world point of reference that they're going by. Maybe it'll help us see your final goal.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Those white rocks need to go bye bye. Lower the 'bonsai' tree about 2"- 3", it's a floater. Your getting there. Greenery will soften up the Wrath. :smile2:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Joshism
Normally I would agree that the pieces are too big, but I think part of the wrath, doom, the catastrophic nature of this scape is communicated through the big pieces. If they fit too neatly I don't know if that would be communicated. 

@king kong
I do agree about the white rocks, bye bye...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Scape is done. I just have a few more plants to plant. It came out disappointing to me, but here is where the plant growth will help and the use of easy to grow plants to lush...
It still didn't entirely come out the way i wanted it too.
Rocks stay, hardscape remains, I take criticism very well, but lets see anyone of you do better. I am not offended just trying to offend you guys...

Bump:


king kong said:


> Those white rocks need to go bye bye. Lower the 'bonsai' tree about 2"- 3", it's a floater. Your getting there. Greenery will soften up the Wrath. :smile2:


Greenery definitely did soften up wrath. Big time... 

Bump:


Joshism said:


> The thick pieces are too large for your tank. They're not proportional. In a small tank like that, use the medium sized ones. The small piece in the middle is too small in comparison to the others, and I think it needs to go. I feel that your final hardscape is not balanced proportionally. There's too much driftwood, and that large piece on the top right just isn't in the right spot. Sometimes, less is more.You have a lot of really nice driftwood, and they all have potential. Perhaps have a lot less on one side to see if that works out? Besides that first tree of life picture, do you have another picture you're trying to mimic? Like for example, the ADA final contestants usually have a natural real world point of reference that they're going by. Maybe it'll help us see your final goal.


Nothing to mimic...that's the devil's work...I created this

Bump:


houseofcards said:


> @Joshism
> Normally I would agree that the pieces are too big, but I think part of the wrath, doom, the catastrophic nature of this scape is communicated through the big pieces. If they fit too neatly I don't know if that would be communicated.
> 
> @king kong
> I do agree about the white rocks, bye bye...


Thanks for your "respected opinion" even though you quoted others


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it with the plants in.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I apologize for the whacked out response earlier, just really disappointed in the way this one was coming out so was snappy...

thanks misschris, wish it was better but i'll show it soon, still got more planting to do


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Get a substrate leveler (unless that's part of the wrath)


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Get a substrate leveler (unless that's part of the wrath)


Its part of wrath:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Buce moss to go all over tree
rest is planted for most part
might add more star grass
i got ludwigia white, don't know if it'll incorporate in


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Buce variegated is a deficiency...Right(sarcastically), any idiot that thinks that bought the wrong plant









































Bump: my setup


----------



## Northlander (Feb 23, 2017)

Eh. I kind of liked it more before it had the plants in the "wrath" section. It kind of reminded one of those desolate fantasy landscapes where cliffs of tortured earth (the pieces of wood) were curling towards the living tree in the center - from which base life emanates outwards.

I'd probably nuke the plants in every other section except the middle and the substrate layer. You could plant some short growing carpeting plant on the substrate layer and a bit longer growing clumps at the bases of the tree and the "tortured earth".

Maybe Glosso, Monte Carlo, Hemianthus callitrichoides, or some Marcilea Crenata covering the whole substrate layer - which you maybe are already planning since you mentioned Monte Carlp? Then add a bit Gratiola Viscidula at the base of those "tortured spots" to give it a thorny look. Maybe glue some very short growing moss there as well.

Eh, just thinking aloud...


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

That will look really neat as the plants grow in, particularly as the tree fills in a bit. The planting did soften the scape a bit, but the overall chaotic effect is still really cool.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Northlander said:


> Eh. I kind of liked it more before it had the plants in the "wrath" section. It kind of reminded one of those desolate fantasy landscapes where cliffs of tortured earth (the pieces of wood) were curling towards the living tree in the center - from which base life emanates outwards.
> 
> I'd probably nuke the plants in every other section except the middle and the substrate layer. You could plant some short growing carpeting plant on the substrate layer and a bit longer growing clumps at the bases of the tree and the "tortured earth".
> 
> ...



this guy...good third post yo...

everyone wants to criticize but when it comes to doing, tough crowd yo

0

Bump:


MissCris said:


> That will look really neat as the plants grow in, particularly as the tree fills in a bit. The planting did soften the scape a bit, but the overall chaotic effect is still really cool.


Defintiely agree, when i put the picture in my mind, it looked way better but the plants did soften the effect
without the plants though algae surely would take the wood
I'm thinking this scape is turning around, I'm getting happier and happier with it as time progresses


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Fair warning, really, seriously, do not vape near your tank or habitually. I killed two fish this way. They breathed direct contact with the vapor coming out. They were near the surface and I blew direct smoke accidently habitually and they inhaled it. One fish shot straight to the bottom. 2nd One healthy very healthy honey gourami is on its way because of this. It will not recover. Nicotine is at 18mg. Keep in mind these directly inhaled when they were at the surface. Fair warning. If they were not at the surface nothing would of happened.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So i decided to take this scape down as usual. I totally botched what i wanted to do with it. Good concept. Good dedication. Horrible piece together.
Single t5 bulb
sump
co2 diffuser
Things are growing well
i think i only did one or two water change from the timeframe
The fish (platys) took care of the algae for me
So slow growth, but steady growth
Hardly ever dosed it, just nitrates and phosphates with their K past what couple weeks?
Other than that soil did most of the work
Fish did the work too
Lighting was on for about 5 hours a day
So hardly water change hardly dose, you can do your own way with any system, any system is not set in stone
Both sides are right? Barr vs Happi, low dosing vs ei, its all right do your own thing and make your own system work out...If something is working for you, perfect it out yourself, don't do constant change due to other people's advices, trust in yourself, believe in yourself
















































































overglued buce moss, this will take a long time before it actually grows out


----------



## Aquarium_Noob (Dec 9, 2017)

I really enjoyed reading your dedication as well as how this was too be/is purely of your design. Even if it didn't turn out exactly as you wanted initially, this is a great first iteration. Hoping you continue to pursue this piece and stick with the hobby.
Looking forward to your future work as you continue to design and experiment.


----------

